# Deer Ham



## kamhillbilly (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a der ham I woulld Like to smoke in a brinkman smoker and am lookigg fror advice  or receipies


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 12, 2008)

First I guess I have to ask you to stop by roll call and introduce yourself and tell us about your smoker and you its kinda a tradition. 
Now if I was gonna do a whole deer ham i would probably marinade it and also inject marinade in it. Then smoke it at about 225*-250* and spritz with the marinade about every hour. I'm not real sure what temp I would pull the ham I pull backstrap at about 135*-140* but would probably go to 155*-165* with a ham. Then I would wrap it two layers of foil and a towel around that and put it in a dry cooler for an hour or two to allow the juices to redistribute. Then take it out and slice it for serving

This is just my opinion and I haven't smoked a whole venison ham yet but I'm sure other people will chime in with other ideas


----------



## erain (Jun 12, 2008)

in my expierience with deer i donot beleive smoking the whole ham is really your best option. i am a firm beleiver that you try and prepare your cuts in a fashion that leaves you with the best final product possible. on a deer ham you have rump meat,top round,and bottom round, all of which are pretty tender, i would separate these three portions and smoke together as roasts. u cud also cut into steaks. the eye of round and sirloin tip are tuffer cuts and are better suited for jerky or smoke for a bit and use these in pot roasts. a roast with a little smoke to it tastes great used in a pot roast                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        if you remove all these cuts from the ham you will be left with bones,connective tissue and misc flap meat and shank meat which could be smoke flavored and cubed for stew, or just make ground burger out of it.


----------



## kamhillbilly (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info , I like the Idea of splitting it up into smaller roasts 
now for a brine recipe any one like to share their secret .... 
I went to roll call and introduced myself 
Thanks


----------



## coyote (Jun 12, 2008)

I have cooked plenty of venison hams.whole and chopped up..
but never smoked one. plenty slow cooks on the grill though.
they have a tendency to dry up with heat. good basting I am sure will make it succulent at the table. even injections will help keep her moist.
I find the taste of good venison not needing all the special spices that most want to put on. good luck and please let us know how she turns out.. 

TH that Goya is good stuff. I like most all their products..


----------

